# CRS berried...



## Manrock (28 Dec 2013)

...but no young ever appear.

Hi - sorry if this has been covered elsewhere. I have a very small colony (6) of CRS and I have seen the dominant female berried twice now but have never seen any young. They are in a heavily planted, med. tech tank with Cherries, Cardinals and an SAE. I have CO2 injection and dose ferts, albeit very lightly. The 6 adults all seem v. healthy, quite large (surprised me how much bigger they are than the Cherries) and stay together as a 'gang' for the most part. Had them about 10 months. RO water within the usual parameters. Any ideas as to what might be going on with the brood?


----------



## basil (28 Dec 2013)

Have you got any idea of how long the berried female is carrying her eggs? Is she giving birth or are the eggs being dropped?


----------



## nduli (28 Dec 2013)

How big is the tank and how heavily planted. Not uncommon to not be able to spot esp with young cherries than are lower grade as they are sometimes almost transparent.


----------



## Manrock (28 Dec 2013)

basil said:


> Have you got any idea of how long the berried female is carrying her eggs? Is she giving birth or are the eggs being dropped?


She seems to carry them for a week or so. Then nothing.



nduli said:


> How big is the tank and how heavily planted. Not uncommon to not be able to spot esp with young cherries than are lower grade as they are sometimes almost transparent.


It's a 170 litre and quite heavily planted. I do see a lot of transparent young but assume they are cherries as none have matured into 'coloured' CRS.  Could they be young CRS that never make it past that stage?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (28 Dec 2013)

Manrock said:


> She seems to carry them for a week or so. Then nothing.
> 
> 
> It's a 170 litre and quite heavily planted. I do see a lot of transparent young but assume they are cherries as none have matured into 'coloured' CRS.  Could they be young CRS that never make it past that stage?



Hello,
CRS are never 'transparent' and have very white and Red markings as soon as they are 'born'.
The transparent shrimp, will definitely be cherries.

CRS should be carrying their young for 1 month - 5 weeks before releasing them. How often do you do a water change? And how do you go about it? As this may be the likely cause if she 'carries them for a week ( if your changing weekly), then drops them'

Cheers,


----------



## Manrock (28 Dec 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> How often do you do a water change? And how do you go about it?


Water change about 15% a week. Usual way? RO and rainwater mix with some re-mineralisation product.


----------



## basil (28 Dec 2013)

How's your O2? Are you able to get a picture of the tank posted? I've found that an airstone or other that agitates the water surface and improves oxygen exchange solves a multitude of shrimpy issues including improved breeding and shrimplet survival.


----------



## tim (28 Dec 2013)

Could the cardinals be picking off the crs babies because they are easier to spot ?


----------



## Manrock (28 Dec 2013)

basil said:


> I've found that an airstone or other that agitates the water surface and improves oxygen exchange solves a multitude of shrimpy issues including improved breeding and shrimplet survival.


That sounds like a great idea. I have one so will put it in tomorrow. Cheers.



tim said:


> Could the cardinals be picking off the crs babies because they are easier to spot ?


Maybe - there are lots of hiding places though so I would have expected one or two to make it. Plus I've never seen a single one, ever. I think the female maybe dropping the eggs as Nathenial suggested above. Cheers.


----------

